# Headbanger's Ball



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 8, 2007)

Alright, Alright. I keep seeing musical threads pop up here in the lounge (yes, I made several of those myself  ). I notice Indy rock, Trance/EDM, country (twice) and Hip Hop but how about a thread for Metal/Hard Rock? 

Post your youtube links here if you wish , pics of album covers, post lyrics to songs you like or just tell us what you dig- it's your thread so enjoy the rush 


Personally, I have been finding lately that I like some Marilyn Manson (mostly his Golden Age of Grotesque album). I'm also into Danzig and Tool. 
Older stuff I like is Led Zeppelin and AC/DC













Mother - Danzig
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgSn0SbQJQI

Tainted Love - Marilyn Manson
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzE6yhrLfwk

Sweet Dreams
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iuve2OjY_8

The Beautiful People
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCgBVvYDd_g

Little Things That Kill - Bush
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37ANTBf8x_s


***Yes, I realize that people into this much more than myself are probably scoffing at me right now so BRING IT


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 8, 2007)

Vixen: Love is a Killer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-gbzAYVwt4

Lita Ford: Playing with Fire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EOxPuu2UAM

Alice Cooper: Poison

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW-2Tg6nW_U

Kiss: Unholy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MiJfZcQCTY

Dio: All the Fools Sailed Away

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgpLN3J8p-s

Ozzy Osbourne: Back on Earth

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKgm8Gg9JR4

Twisted Sister: Oh, come all ye faithful 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=De47fjH6RKY


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 8, 2007)

Good idea for a thread. Metal is good for the soul.
I'll just name the song that got me into metal:
Rob Zombie's Superbeast


----------



## Candide (May 8, 2007)

I love Ozzy's Bark at the Moon:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxWSdcKvVAw

most metal bands now aren't that great. Most are too stereotypically angst ridden for me. But yet I like emo... anyhow, I love Queensryche, Ozzy, Bush, Rush, and dozens of others I can't think of now

I also like subgenre's of metal like Power Metal or Fantasy Metal:
Blind Guardian
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_tORtmKIjE
Nocturnal Rites
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzySk7LsBIg


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 8, 2007)

A few more.

Twisted Sister: Burn in Hell (Live)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QL3C_eAtlS0

Vixen: How Much Love

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOZFLCZPtF4

Kiss: Psycho Circus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXrUKjTV7t0


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 8, 2007)

Headbanger's Ball??? OMG, you so just made me miss Ricky Rackman, lol. I used to watch that show every saturday night when I was a teenager. I used to have to sneak out of bed at night to watch it...my very mormon father thought I was a devil worshiper, lol.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (May 8, 2007)

Well, let's see, what metal is currently floating my boat  

Killswitch Engage
Deftones
Korn
Pantera
Sepultura
Fear Factory

Those are the main bands I've been listening to recently!

Mike


----------



## Wagimawr (May 8, 2007)

They don't *always* fit in to Ye Olde Hard Rock/Heavy Metal, but as they say, *Queen Rocks*:

Hammer to Fall:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjyka1gkodo

Dead On Time (not an actual Queen video):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e34M9274nXI

Keep Yourself Alive:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znagbnlrSBk

What, no *Guns 'n' Roses*?
Welcome To The Jungle:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysFhDfGwbys

Paradise City:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSJHk7kpNUE

Guitar Hero(es):
*Yngwie Malmsteen* - Far Beyond the Sun:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_jowo-b-gw

*Joe Satriani* - Satch Boogie:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7qD4acDu68

*Steve Vai* - Get The Hell Outta Here (ft. Billy Sheehan on bass):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdTjcdXM5TU

*Metallica*, anyone?
Enter Sandman:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRYDetbwegs

Master Of Puppets:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oga-yj7IpEw

*Black Sabbath* - arguably, inventors of the genre
Paranoid:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIUoxqUw3FA

Black Sabbath (a prelude to goth metal, most likely):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZpRNSxqBpo

*Deep Purple* (also credited with giving the genre a start):
Highway Star
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjROIJBOJ0s

I don't think I need to post a Smoke On The Water video.


----------



## Wagimawr (May 8, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Led Zeppelin


*Led Zeppelin*, you say?
Heartbreaker:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgZumbzfzpc

The Ocean:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp85oSiX_NI

Whole Lotta Love:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuWxQyJcWSI

*Scorpions*.
Rock You Like A Hurricane
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHIhPieyvdg

*Def Leppard*:
Let's Get Rocked
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B05EDye9QII

*Van Halen*:
You Really Got me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YRqkRmRocQ



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> AC/DC


*AC/DC*, you say?

Highway To Hell:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAg5kTLeMh4

Back In Black:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnMFxaBrsYM

Thunderstruck:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XO5Xd7_MXn4
(p.s., no Brian Johnson favoritism here, just one Bon, one Brian, and one of my favorite AC/DC tunes.)

Right, that's enough old shit for now. 

\m/


----------



## stan_der_man (May 8, 2007)

You can't forget...
*AC/DC*
Who Made Who
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhBChOeIaVU


----------



## Wild Zero (May 8, 2007)

I'm very much into doom, black metal, and thrash

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3Gt3I9HBLY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAkyBaEaFj0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEsDySHJ_V0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jznR7p0RcSU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvvX19HP5qs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DrDkkBj95s


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 8, 2007)

I hate heavy metal, always have and God has punished me for mocking heavy metal freaks as a teenager, by making my son the biggest heavy metal fan ever  . I am forced on a daily basis to have my earholes assaulted by such horrors as er.... oh crap I don't know their names but they are Finnish and Swedish and stuff, and just appear to ROAR, for like.. half an hour. just.. roaring. He is into In Flames, Lamb of God, (trying to remember names off his T'shirts here, bear with me..), well the groups that did the Unholy Alliance tour lately, plus motley other nonsense. 

I hate Marilyn Manson. He is nothing new. He is a copy/amalgamation of original (circa 1981ish) goth, heavy metal and I note from his hand movements in that hellish version of Tainted Love that he is also doing a bit of the "gangsta" stuff LOL. I don't understand his video either.. the only diff between the cheerleadery girls and the ones pressing his groin in the tub was, hair colour and outfit. *shrug*.

Anyway... this is cute..

http://www.vikingkittens.com/


----------



## PhillyFA (May 8, 2007)

I grew up during metal's "golden" years...but I hated all those glam bands like Poison. America may have invented rock & roll, but the British invented heavy metal, and the 2 bands that perfected metal, without a doubt are Iron Maiden & Judas Priest.

Maiden: Ace's High
http://youtube.com/watch?v=A2CQ3YE4P_g

Priest: Freewheel Burnin'
http://youtube.com/watch?v=_yq7Bs-eJIY&mode=related&search=


----------



## swamptoad (May 8, 2007)

:blink:  

*Prong* - Snap Your Fingers Snap Your Neck
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cl-5TrGakWY

*Megadeth* - Hangar 18
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtsD2tBPZgo

*Hatebreed* - I Will Be Heard
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtiPU73qjRk

*Pantera* - Cemetary Gates
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn65d01YXsc

*Faith No More* - Surpise Your Dead
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upWUuByQLxQ

*Gwar* - Womb With A View *Viewer Discretion Is Advised*
(Note: Bloody and Gorey Theatrical Content ...Nothing Real)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHHoJTrdrjE&mode=related&search=

*System of a Down*-Soldier Side(music video)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8YluAMCRT8

Ministry - Just One Fix
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2UA-7Q3ncU&mode=related&search=

Ministry - Hero
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ppyfo0lPFM


----------



## PhillyFA (May 8, 2007)

The very first album I ever bought was KISS' "Destroyer." It was 1976. It blew my mind away. I soon had every KISS album, and became a member of the KISS Army, to which I am still a member to this day. Rock & Roll all nite, party everyday...oh yes!!! 

It's hard to say what my favorite KISS album is, but I'd hafta go with KISS ALIVE. I wore that thing out, especially "100,000 Years." I was just starting to play drums, and I simply HAD to learn the drum solo in that song. I can play that in my sleep now, and when I play, I still incorporate some things from that solo when I play. 

"Hotter Than Hell" & "Dressed To Kill" are absolute classics. The albums are only 30 minutes long at best, but ya gotta remember, KISS was putting out 2 albums a year. And they always gave you something cool in the albums too...I always felt they gave us fans more bang for the buck. "Rock & Roll Over" & "Love Gun" are masterpieces too. KISS was on top of the world back then, and then, they became very unpopular.

I remember being in 8th grade, and the class was discussing with the teacher as to what to go as at the Halloween Dance. The teacher said it was too bad that none of the class still liked KISS, cause some of us could go as them. Well, one smart ass yelled out that I still liked KISS, and everyone in the room laughed at me. 

I've never waivered with KISS. Did they put out albums that I didn't care for...Absolutely. "The Elder" "Crazy Nights" although their ARE a coupla good tunes on Crazy Nights. I think their last greatest disc is "Revenge." That album is a fucking MONSTER...it rocks like a mother fucker. I was surpised that the Carr Jam, the tribute to late drummer Eric Carr, they didn't change the music. The guitar parts are Ace Frehley's solo tune "Breakout." 

KISS ROCKS!!! They were the first band I ever saw in concert, Sept 7th, 1979. Since then, I've seen them so many times. They ALWAYS put on a great show. It's really an experience. In my opinion, they are America's greatest Rock & Roll band!

I Love It Loud
http://youtube.com/watch?v=nXDxWSD9OkY

Unholy
http://youtube.com/watch?v=-MiJfZcQCTY&mode=related&search=

Love Gun
http://youtube.com/watch?v=QoLx8RsHN0A&mode=related&search=

Lick It Up
http://youtube.com/watch?v=PzmqgLmCzNQ&mode=related&search=

Hide Your Heart
http://youtube.com/watch?v=3uz4vxRhXj8

This is a video biography of KISS, which is pretty cool...if you only watch one video from these, make it this one.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Vs60_KDtfCc&mode=related&search=


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 8, 2007)

Hah! I was watching VH1 this weekend and they had that whole Most Metal Moments in History.

I got a little wistful last night and put on some Def Leppard.


Love bites! Love bleeds!!!

Man, its 8th grade all over.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 8, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I hate heavy metal, always have and God has punished me for mocking heavy metal freaks as a teenager, by making my son the biggest heavy metal fan ever  . I am forced on a daily basis to have my earholes assaulted by such horrors as er.... oh crap I don't know their names but they are Finnish and Swedish and stuff, and just appear to ROAR, for like.. half an hour. just.. roaring. He is into In Flames, Lamb of God, (trying to remember names off his T'shirts here, bear with me..), well the groups that did the Unholy Alliance tour lately, plus motley other nonsense.
> 
> I hate Marilyn Manson. He is nothing new. He is a copy/amalgamation of original (circa 1981ish) goth, heavy metal and I note from his hand movements in that hellish version of Tainted Love that he is also doing a bit of the "gangsta" stuff LOL. I don't understand his video either.. the only diff between the cheerleadery girls and the ones pressing his groin in the tub was, hair colour and outfit. *shrug*.
> 
> ...



You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Ruby Ripples again


----------



## PhillyFA (May 8, 2007)

I remember when the NWOBHM started. It was a great time to be a metalhead. Maiden & Priest were my 2 fav bands, but there was also Motorhead. They kicked my ass. I liked Def Leppard up to the "Pyromania" album. I understand they had to change their sound to accomodate Rick Allen's drumming situation, but the "Hysteria" album really lost me. But people musta liked it, it sold 18 million copies, and had 7 singles from it, the 3rd album in rock history to do so.


----------



## Regular Bill (May 8, 2007)

PhillyFA said:


> I grew up during metal's "golden" years...but I hated all those glam bands like Poison. America may have invented rock & roll, but the British invented heavy metal, and the 2 bands that perfected metal, without a doubt are Iron Maiden & Judas Priest.
> 
> Maiden: Ace's High
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=A2CQ3YE4P_g
> ...



I have to say your coices are great. I also havce to add that 3 of the best metal albums are:
1. Number of the Beast
2. Piece of Mind
3. Powerslave

These are some of the best albums out their. Early Metallica is great...later Metallica sucks. I also have throw in Motorhead, Arch Enemy, and Soulfly to round out this post.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 8, 2007)

PhillyFA said:


> I remember when the NWOBHM started. It was a great time to be a metalhead. Maiden & Priest were my 2 fav bands, but there was also Motorhead. They kicked my ass. I liked Def Leppard up to the "Pyromania" album. I understand they had to change their sound to accomodate Rick Allen's drumming situation, but the "Hysteria" album really lost me. But people musta liked it, it sold 18 million copies, and had 7 singles from it, the 3rd album in rock history to do so.



Its all Mutt Lange's fault.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 8, 2007)

Nazareth: Love Hurts

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soDZBW-1P04

Lita & Ozzy: Close my Eyes Forever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy3fJ8Nmzyw


----------



## Chimpi (May 8, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I hate heavy metal, always have and God has punished me for mocking heavy metal freaks as a teenager, by making my son the biggest heavy metal fan ever


*Miss Ruby*, I used to actually hate Metal music of any kind. My brother used to listen to it 'religiously', back when we were in Middle School. His favorites, among many, were *Marilyn Manson* and *Korn*, and I just hated them. However, over time, they have grown on me, in a tremendous way. A lot of the Metal music I listen to, I cannot understand more than 90% of the lyrics, but the music to me is just fascinating, fun, hectic, and just insane. *Shrugs* But it definately is an acquired taste.

*Wagimawr*, kudos to you. You can _never_ go wrong with *Steve Vai* and *Billy Sheehan*. Two amazing musicians.

Here are some of my highlights:

*Meshuggah - Shed* | This band has readily become very popular, and, in my opinion, in good reason. Very head-banging stuff!

*Mudvayne - Dig* | Classic *Mudvayne*. Can't go wrong. What I really enjoy about *Mudvayne* is that the vocalist, Chad Gray, uses his voice with no help from any mechanical objects or enhancers.

*Spineshank - Synthetic* | It's too bad the vocalist left the band. Irreplaceable, in my opinion. They had some great hits, including this one.

*Deadstar Assembly - Killing Myself Again* | A techno-metal band from Fort Lauderdale, Florida. They put on a _fantastic_ live show. The bass player, who calls himself *The Dro* is one hell of a down-to-Earth guy, smart (landed himself in ITT Technical Institute), and is famous for wearing gas masks, and sports some cool basses. 

*Orgy - Blue Monday*

*Bullet For My Valentine - Tears Don't Fall* | In my opinion, this song is just outrageously fun, and has quite the punch to it. It has become one of my favorite head-banging songs.

*Dark Tranquility - Monochromatic Stains* | My brother introduced me to this group. I have yet to have heard this song before this moment.

*Children Of Bodom - Needled 24/7* | I have never been needled at all (other than your every-day Doctor visit needled-ness), let alone 24/7, so I don't actually relate. But really fun, none-the-less.

It's funny, some of the music many of you have listed (E.G. *Guns 'N' Roses*, *Van Halen*, *Led Zeppelin*) I would never list as Metal. Funny how genres change over time.
*EDIT:* You can clearly see that I am part of the generation that I am in, just in the taste of Metal that I listen to.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 8, 2007)

I'm probably the biggest metal nerd on this forum, though I usually keep my mouth shut about it, what with it being just a genre most people rip on, but yeah, I probably own over 1,000 CDs just related to THAT particular genre.

oh and I can see why one would hate "metal" when they've been exposed to Korn & Marilyn Manson, that definitely turned me off to it at first.  I used to be a huge music snob, so now I just keep my mouth shut when people are discussing it usually, so I don't turn into a massive prick.

But, yeah, I recommend checking out Katatonia, because they're my favorite band right now and you can't really go wrong.

Motörhead are one of my favorites though, still deaf from the first time I saw 'em.

Most people are unaware of my metal love, since I do my best to stay away from that whole look as much as possible, since I think most metal fans are stupid. I am such a poseur!


----------



## ataraxia (May 8, 2007)

Metalheads unite... I'm a fan, but mostly a recent one - I didn't get into it until after college (when most others are getting out of it...)

I definitely prefer European metal over American, and mostly go in for Black and/or Power metal. Love those Scandinavian bands...  
Rather than trying to sort everything out, and decide exactly what qualifies as metal, and what's "almost", I'll just post the members of my "Metal" playlist from iTunes, with my special favorites in bold:


After Forever
*Agalloch*
*Amorphis*
*Arcturus*
Black Harvest
Borknagar
Dimmu Borgir
Eden A.D.
Edenbridge
Epica
The Gathering
Kamelot
Kidney Thieves
Lacuna Coil
Leaves' Eyes
Machinae Supremacy - free music here
*Nightwish*
Scar Symmetry
Sonata Arctica
Thornley
Threat Signal
*Ulver*
Valas
Wetwork
Within Temptation
Woods of Ypres

Looks like I'm almost the lone "recent metal" fan here so far...


----------



## GWARrior (May 8, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'm
> 
> oh and I can see why one would hate "metal" when they've been exposed to Korn & Marilyn Manson, that definitely turned me off to it at first.



I can't stand new metal. Disturbed, Mudvayne, Slipknot... no fucking thanks!

Give me some Angel Witch, Alice In Chains and Manowar and Im a happy girl . Throw in some Judas Priest and Im even happier!

Oh, and GWAR of course.


----------



## ataraxia (May 8, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> I can't stand new metal. Disturbed, Mudvayne, Slipknot... no fucking thanks!
> 
> Give me some Angel Witch, Alice In Chains and Manowar and Im a happy girl . Throw in some Judas Priest and Im even happier!
> 
> Oh, and GWAR of course.



Yeah - most of my favs are newish (90's and on), but I can really only get into a very small portion of it. There are definitely a few pearls in that pigpen, though


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 8, 2007)

A fan video of Inkubus Sukkubus' terrific cover of Paint it Black.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMvGrkmFG9w


----------



## PhillyFA (May 9, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> I can't stand new metal. Disturbed, Mudvayne, Slipknot... no fucking thanks!
> 
> Give me some Angel Witch, Alice In Chains and Manowar and Im a happy girl . Throw in some Judas Priest and Im even happier!
> 
> Oh, and GWAR of course.



Manowar fucking rocks...from "fighting the world"

Now people keep asking if we're going to change
I look'em in the eye
Tell'em no way
Strips on a tiger don't wash away
Manowar's made of steel not clay


----------



## PhillyFA (May 9, 2007)

Regular Bill said:


> I have to say your coices are great. I also havce to add that 3 of the best metal albums are:
> 1. Number of the Beast
> 2. Piece of Mind
> 3. Powerslave
> ...


----------



## Wagimawr (May 9, 2007)

Metal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTUDfxCVqg8


----------



## Wagimawr (May 9, 2007)

Meedly squeedly metal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymaMM_i1UyM


----------



## boogiebomb (May 9, 2007)

i LOVE ALL KINDS OF MUSIC BUT METAL IS MY FAVORITE. HERE ARE SOME BANDS THAT KICK ASS

SLAYER (they rule!!!!!)
MESHUGGAH
KILLSWITCH ENGAGE
FEAR FACTORY
SEVENDUST
IRON MAIDEN
GODSMACK
SLIPKNOT
NUCLEAR ASSAULT
METALLICA ( before the dreaded black album, don't get me started!)
ANTHRAX


----------



## ActionPif (May 9, 2007)

This particular thread intrigues me. I was not aware that there were so called "metal" bands besides DragonForce. In fact, I'm not quite sure that this notion has been yet disproved:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDesqj7HOgA&mode=related&search=

-The Best Thing You've Yet Seen.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIiJYHRFpvE

-Until you see This, that is.


----------



## Chimpi (May 9, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> DragonForce.



This comes from a fan (albeit, not hardcore) of DragonForce.

If you have heard one (1) DragonForce song, you have heard them all. I get turned off by them because they use a lot of the same riffs, effects, and musical twists in their songs. There are just a few songs that truly break free of their consistant themes, but like I said, once you have heard one (1), you have heard them all. / My opinion

_Through The Fire And Flames_ is just badass, though. Herman Li is a lightning player.


----------



## PhillyFA (May 9, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> If you have heard one (1) DragonForce song, you have heard them all. I get turned off by them because they use a lot of the same riffs, effects, and musical twists in their songs. There are just a few songs that truly break free of their consistant themes, but like I said, once you have heard one (1), you have heard them all. / My opinion
> QUOTE]
> 
> One could say the same thing about AC/DC, yet I own every album, plus a few bootlegs. I heard an interview with Angus one time, and the interviewer said to him, "You've made 13 albums, and they all sound the same." Angus didn't hesitate, and responded saying "You're wrong, we've made *14 albums *and they all sound the same." I thought that was classic. I love Brian Johnson, but there's something about the Bon Scott years...


----------



## GWARrior (May 9, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Herman Li is a lightning player.



But he has NOTHING on Sam Totman! Sam is the real musical genius in the band.

I do like DF, but a lot of their stuff does sound the same.


----------



## Regular Bill (May 9, 2007)

PhillyFA said:


> Regular Bill said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say your coices are great. I also havce to add that 3 of the best metal albums are:
> ...


----------



## PhillyFA (May 9, 2007)

Regular Bill said:


> PhillyFA said:
> 
> 
> > I bought "Piece of Mind" for exactly the same reason.
> ...


----------



## Wild Zero (May 9, 2007)

Dragonforce falls into the category of "tweedlytweedleWIZARDS!tweedletweedlyBATTLE!tweedlytweedle" power metal which I am not a fan of at all. 

That said I'm surprised that they're the band from "that genre" which broke in the US considering the hype I remember hearing about Rhapsody a few years ago (and Rhapsody does the over the top wizardry power metal much better than Dragonforce).

Rhapsody-Holy Thunderforce
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mqm-ystzPGY

Rhapsody-Unholy Warcry
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZh0F8X0MCo


and to continue with something I actually like,

Watain-Rabid Death's Curse
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmlBlf_bFO4

and 

Krisiun-Murderer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79qke9GIfXs


----------



## GWARrior (May 9, 2007)

Im a huge fan of Blind Guardian. Lord of the Rings metal!!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 9, 2007)

Not as good as they used to be but .. 

Dissection - Starless Aeon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5M3cT48qMd0

Catchy & the vocalist Jon looks like Edward Norton in American History X here haha


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 9, 2007)

PhillyFA said:


> Chimpi said:
> 
> 
> > If you have heard one (1) DragonForce song, you have heard them all. I get turned off by them because they use a lot of the same riffs, effects, and musical twists in their songs. There are just a few songs that truly break free of their consistant themes, but like I said, once you have heard one (1), you have heard them all. / My opinion
> ...


----------



## ataraxia (May 9, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> This comes from a fan (albeit, not hardcore) of DragonForce.
> 
> If you have heard one (1) DragonForce song, you have heard them all. I get turned off by them because they use a lot of the same riffs, effects, and musical twists in their songs. There are just a few songs that truly break free of their consistant themes, but like I said, once you have heard one (1), you have heard them all. / My opinion
> 
> _Through The Fire And Flames_ is just badass, though. Herman Li is a lightning player.



Almost... I think there are actually _two_ Dragonforce songs, one variety from their old days (slower music and decent lyrics) and one from later (crazy fast music and dull lyrics). No, I'm not a DF fan 

This thread reinforces once again something I've noticed for a while now: metal fans are more contentious than most other kinds of music fans. They're more likely to argue amongst themselves over minutiae and turn threads like this into flames. Very passionate fan group.


----------



## Donna (May 9, 2007)

NO ONE has mentioned *SAVATAGE*??? 

Jon Oliva is GOD! That is all....:bow: 

I am also surprised (or perhaps I missed it) no one mentioned Pantera, either.

When I take out the Savatage from my cd player, I like to slide in a little Motley Crue, Ozzy, Sabbath, Preist, Maiden, Scorps (I used to do three-fer sets on my radio show-1 Priest or Pantera tune, 1 Maiden or Metallica tune and either a Scorpions or a Sabbath tune and call it a PMS block,) Kiss, AC/DC, Warlock....I could be here all night so I guess it's best just to say, 
*Metal Rules! *


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 9, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Ruby Ripples again



LOL awwwwe I love that you wanted to rep me even when I had been so horrible about heavy metal!  



Chimpi said:


> *Miss Ruby*, I used to actually hate Metal music of any kind. My brother used to listen to it 'religiously', back when we were in Middle School. His favorites, among many, were *Marilyn Manson* and *Korn*, and I just hated them. However, over time, they have grown on me, in a tremendous way. A lot of the Metal music I listen to, I cannot understand more than 90% of the lyrics, but the music to me is just fascinating, fun, hectic, and just insane. *Shrugs* But it definately is an acquired taste.
> 
> *Wagimawr*, kudos to you. You can _never_ go wrong with *Steve Vai* and *Billy Sheehan*. Two amazing musicians.
> 
> ...



Aww dear Chimpy, you know I love it when you call me Miss Ruby! Well... Im about 75 yrs old now, and STILL hate it... my first bf, when I was 14, fell out with me because I jokingly threw his heavy metal patch covered jacket in a dustbin in the street heh. WHY would be listen to that when Blondie was available!!!! My son still daily exposes me to this stuff, Children of Bodum being one of his faves. He claims he can't wash dishes without them Blaring so loud my ears are ringing for days... I'm sure its a ploy to make me let him off... but I'm made of sterner stuff...

I don't like that lead singer on that Orgy Blue Monday video.. he is trying to be different so hard that he is holding the microphone in the most twatish manner I have ever beheld. I :wubu: the original Blue Monday, came out when I was a Goth...before we were even called that...

My son just told me Im a dork... I only said that Children of Bodum must condition their hair well, it looks nice and silky.


----------



## Melian (May 9, 2007)

So much Blind Guardian (my all time favourite band) love in this thread.

*sheds a single tear*

Other great bands = Rhapsody, Immortal, Dimmu Borgir, Satyricon, Burzum, Sonata Arctica, Iced Earth, Nightwish, Darkthrone, Gorgoroth, Marduk, The Berzerker, Finntroll, Ragnarok......well, no one likes long lists


----------



## ataraxia (May 9, 2007)

Melian said:


> So much Blind Guardian (my all time favourite band) love in this thread.
> 
> *sheds a single tear*
> 
> Other great bands = Rhapsody, Immortal, Dimmu Borgir, Satyricon, Burzum, Sonata Arctica, Iced Earth, Nightwish, Darkthrone, Gorgoroth, Marduk, The Berzerker, Finntroll, Ragnarok......well, no one likes long lists



Amazing that I actually overlapped with somebody


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 9, 2007)

Fastway: Trick or Treat

Cool song from a silly movie.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96j4v_DNmgQ


----------



## gunther (May 9, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Fastway: Trick or Treat
> 
> Cool song from a silly movie.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96j4v_DNmgQ



Did you know the singer of Fastway now fronts Flogging Molly? Strange stuff.

Anyhoo, the former's 1st album is a great collection of meat-and-potatoes heavy metal. Mix it up with some Montrose and a few cans of your favorite brew.


----------



## PhillyFA (May 9, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> PhillyFA said:
> 
> 
> > I love people that can appreciate AC/DC
> ...


----------



## PhillyFA (May 9, 2007)

It worked!!! At the video shoot, we were allowed to take as many of those as we wanted. I had over 100 of them. The next night at the concert, I broguht them with me, and when they played the song, I started throwing them up in the air. People were coming up to me asking me for one of them. Oh, and at the video shoot, I also got a pick from bassist Cliff Williams, a wrist band from one of the crew members that says AC/DC CREW on it, and a cup from Brian Johnson. 

It was so hot in there during the shoot. Anyway, the band was backstage after doing the 3rd taping of the video. Brian Johnson came walking out, and he had a cup in his hand. A red plastic Solo cup. Like I said, I was in the front row, So I yelled out "Hey Brian" and he looked at me. I then put my hands to my mouth like I was taking a drink. He shook his head, then looked down at his cup and then walked over to a roadie. He gave the roadie the cup & pointed to me. The roadie gave me the cup that was filled with lemonade, and I drank it in one gulp. I still have that cup too. My wife wanted to throw it out once. I told her she was nuts, Brian Johnson and I BOTH drank from that cup!!! 

They filmed the whole song 5 times, and then filmed the guitar solo 3 times. It really was a great night. They also played some other tunes, cause it basically was a sound check for the next night's concert too. They played Highway to Hell, You Shook Me All Night Long, and Money (That's What I Want) by the Beatles. That was really cool.


----------



## Melian (May 10, 2007)

ataraxia said:


> Amazing that I actually overlapped with somebody



Great minds think alike.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 10, 2007)

Solefald-Mont Blanc Providence Crow
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVC-9NOBX38

Antaeus-Intravenal Call
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s7_jyr3d3w

Naglfar - the Brimstone Gate (on Austrian Idol)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sD6dKvVFzog


and reposting these from the indie rock thread because they're just so damn good.

Boris-Korosu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6t3dHC2qcBc

Nachtmystium w/Malefic of Xasthur-Beyond Light
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jc8MWvgm508

Diapsiquir-Venin Intemporel Rouille Universelle Satan
http://www.necrocosm.net/download_ne...elle_Satan.mp3


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 10, 2007)

Doro- White Wedding

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0YGrj2A0Q4


----------



## Paw Paw (May 10, 2007)

PhillyFA said:


> The very first album I ever bought was KISS' "Destroyer." It was 1976. It blew my mind away. I soon had every KISS album, and became a member of the KISS Army, to which I am still a member to this day. Rock & Roll all nite, party everyday...oh yes!!!
> 
> It's hard to say what my favorite KISS album is, but I'd hafta go with KISS ALIVE. I wore that thing out, especially "100,000 Years." I was just starting to play drums, and I simply HAD to learn the drum solo in that song. I can play that in my sleep now, and when I play, I still incorporate some things from that solo when I play.
> 
> ...




I would go with Hotter than Hell.

My first one. About '76. I mean it has the anthem! "Detroit Rock City"

Peace,
2P.


----------



## PhillyFA (May 10, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> I would go with Hotter than Hell.
> 
> My first one. About '76. I mean it has the anthem! "Detroit Rock City"
> 
> ...



No, Detroit Rock City is on "Destroyer." In fact, it kicks off the album. "Hotter Than Hell" was released 2 years earlier in '74.


----------



## Paw Paw (May 10, 2007)

Damn Philly, 

You are right. I got crossed.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 10, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Fastway: Trick or Treat
> 
> Cool song from a silly movie.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96j4v_DNmgQ



LMAO- I can't believe you managed to remember it! I loved that song and movie- thanks for the memories


----------



## Kaz (May 10, 2007)

Now here is a thread i can relate too 

Im gonna say go check out a band called SikTh..

www.sikth.com or www.myspace.com/sikth

I will warn you this stuff is not for fragile ears oh and the fact these are my mates make it even better..

Sexystuff and Mike knows it too


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (May 10, 2007)

Thought i'd actually look on Youtube for some music I like...and here it is....

Deftones-Bored
Flyleaf-I'm So Sick
Machine Head-Davidian
Killswitch Engage-The End of Heartache

I would look for more but my laptop is annoying me!!

Mike


----------



## Kaz (May 10, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-BzWuc16GE

Sikth - How may i help you... 6 Years old but still fantastic!


----------



## Donna (May 10, 2007)

Ladies and Gentlemen...I give you....

Savatage:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Vg9Z0Os9ck

Sammy Hagar and Montrose (my god they look young!):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tk52nGxF-jc

The Electric Boys:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1yn-x_WTuA


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 11, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> LMAO- I can't believe you managed to remember it! I loved that song and movie- thanks for the memories



I actually think I still may have the soundtrack album around here somewhere.


----------



## Chimpi (May 11, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> Savatage:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Vg9Z0Os9ck



I am thoroughly enjoying that *Savatage*. Thanks for the recommendation. I'll be *cough* acquiring *cough* their songs to see if I enjoy their music soon enough.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 11, 2007)

I don't think this is exactly "metal" lol..but owell, I dig it!

Muse-Hysteria
System of a Down-B.Y.O.B  

I love most things by these two bands.

And as far as "Heavy Metal" goes....back in the day when I was a headbanger I was into Motley Crue, G n'R, Poision, Megadeath, Aerosmith, Van Halen and Skid Row.....basically I was in love with big hair bands with bad attitudes....Tommy Lee was my crush forever!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 11, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> I am thoroughly enjoying that *Savatage*. Thanks for the recommendation. I'll be *cough* acquiring *cough* their songs to see if I enjoy their music soon enough.





This thread has caused me to "acquire" a few things, lol.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 11, 2007)

This thread needs more WASP .. 

L.O.V.E Machine - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46NvrACyZxQ

I Wanna Be Somebody - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZb3Xya7jQ8


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 11, 2007)

hold onto your hats..........



This is the new sh*t
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxDiucKgb_Y

Personal Jesus (Depeche Mode remake by Manson)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HldhnHQ7AqY


----------



## PhillyFA (May 11, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> This thread needs more WASP ..
> 
> L.O.V.E Machine - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46NvrACyZxQ
> 
> I Wanna Be Somebody - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZb3Xya7jQ8



I agree...even MORE W.A.S.P. would be better!!!

Animal (Fuck Like A Beast)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5r3gVs6UG5Q&mode=related&search=

Forever Free

http://youtube.com/watch?v=P25hBk8LmUM


----------



## PhillyFA (May 11, 2007)

Prepare for your ass to be kicked by Motorhead. 

Killed By Death
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV6noHEd6XE

IronFist
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4yHyHdJK5g&mode=related&search=

Ace Of Spades
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8g8RkTGkRA&mode=related&search=

IronFist and Ace of Spades feature the clasic line-up of Lemmy, Fast Eddie Clarke, and "Philthy" Phil Taylor. Someone mentioned Fastway in this thread...after Eddie left Motorhead, he formed Fastway. "Say What You Will" is probably their best known song. If I had a buck for everytime I drummed to this song...

Say What You Will
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH8jt1jaxZA


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 12, 2007)

No Metal thread is complete without Holy Diver.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_Pv1QR0RL4


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 12, 2007)

Dragonforce gets points as being one of the few groups I enjoy without using the speed increasing function of my sound card's music player. Almost everything else I play at a default 1.07x normal. But yes, they are generally overlapping fantasy metal. Through the Fire and the Flames is sweet though.

Blind Guardian, though it's been mentioned already. I got introduced to the whole Metal genre through Nightfall in Middle Earth, most specifically the song Time Stands Still, when another kid in my 10th grade geometry class had me listen to it on his CD player during midterms week. They also have a truly awesome cover of Surfin' USA. And the vid to Mr. Sandman will remind you why clowns are scary things.

Dragula

Machinae Supremacy. God, I can't say enough about how great their music is. Just go straight for the Fury 2007 re-mix/master linked on the front page. So freakin' sweet. One note, though, the singer can take some getting used to, but his style fits the music perfectly.


----------



## Donna (May 12, 2007)

I slid the Horror Show disc from Iced Earth in this morning....I always forget these guys until I pull out their cds. I never even knew who they were until I started at HoTMetaLradio.


----------



## ataraxia (May 12, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Machinae Supremacy. God, I can't say enough about how great their music is. Just go straight for the Fury 2007 re-mix/master linked on the front page. So freakin' sweet. One note, though, the singer can take some getting used to, but his style fits the music perfectly.



Indeed, I have their actual CDs. If there are still copies of the "Underground Edition" of Redeemer, snap them up, as there's stuff on there that's unavailable at all otherwise. I especially love their old pre-commercial stuff.

I used to have them linked in my sig here - hopefully that made them a few more fans while it lasted.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 12, 2007)

Going to see Lacuna Coil tonight in NYC, should be fun! \m/


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 12, 2007)

Can't believe I almost forgot the Judas Priest........

Turbo Lover
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vm4KHx1Ymw0


My favorite by The Scorpions- 

No One Like You
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbmiG-2gdmg

Rock You Like A Hurricane
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHIhPieyvdg


Ratt 
Lay It Down
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVY7mUFJrAU
Round and Round
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5gMeXz2YMw


Slaughter
Up All Night
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ44-Vt8asQ&mode=related&search=

Cinderella- I really liked these guys back in the day.....

Nobody's Fool
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj4IiZDcIuU

Somebody Save Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_xUDFMv94s&mode=related&search=

Shake Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6m7qWCeSHU&mode=related&search=

"Shake it, don't break it baby"


----------



## PhillyFA (May 12, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Cinderella- I really liked these guys back in the day.....
> 
> Nobody's Fool
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj4IiZDcIuU
> ...



I used to see Cinderella at the Empire Rock Club (RIP) here in Philly all the time before they became famous. They were an incredible band. Then I remember seeing them open for AC/DC at the Spectrum, and as Tommy Keifer was about to play "Don't Know What You Got Til It's Gone," the piano wouldn't come up from under the stage. He was really cool about it...said Just my luck, this had to happen in front of my fucking home crowd." The place went absofuckinglutely nuts. Cinderella ROCKS!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 12, 2007)

ataraxia said:


> Indeed, I have their actual CDs. If there are still copies of the "Underground Edition" of Redeemer, snap them up, as there's stuff on there that's unavailable at all otherwise. I especially love their old pre-commercial stuff.
> 
> I used to have them linked in my sig here - hopefully that made them a few more fans while it lasted.


 
I have a second Ed. copy of Deus Ex Machinae somewhere in my room and copies of both Eds. of Redeemer  .

Through the Looking Glass
http://youtube.com/watch?v=tz7ZktL6zsg

Rise
http://youtube.com/watch?v=xa-awIpwWo0

Both Underground Edition versions.

And...

Attack Music (fits the vid almost perfectly)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=XYfn6L-gA8k


----------



## ataraxia (May 12, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I have a second Ed. copy of Deus Ex Machinae somewhere in my room and copies of both Eds. of Redeemer  .



I have Deus Ex 2nd ed also. When it missed its planned release by a long time, I sent mail to the web store to ask about it... and got a personal reply from Gordon. That's personal service


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 12, 2007)

My copy of Deus Ex even has the legendary Customs Cracks in the jewel case!

I've gotten replies from the band members on the forum, but not via mail. Then again, I've never mailed them directly...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 12, 2007)

PhillyFA said:


> I used to see Cinderella at the Empire Rock Club (RIP) here in Philly all the time before they became famous. They were an incredible band. Then I remember seeing them open for AC/DC at the Spectrum, and as Tommy Keifer was about to play "Don't Know What You Got Til It's Gone," the piano wouldn't come up from under the stage. He was really cool about it...said Just my luck, this had to happen in front of my fucking home crowd." The place went absofuckinglutely nuts. Cinderella ROCKS!



I saw Cinderella in concert back in the late 80s-they had Winger and another band called Bullet Boys on first. OMG- Kip Winger was the epitome of masculinity, he REALLY had a presence that I could feel, even from the audience. I still haven't forgotten it.


Here's some links 

Bullet Boys
Smooth Up in Ya
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3GqNNg0nW4

Winger
Headed for a Heartbreak
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzuAKBu366k

Hungry
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaRvMZMct_s


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 12, 2007)

Ok people- I want to know if I am the ONLY ONE that managed to remember.....



ALDO NOVA


!!!!!!!!!!!


 

My first real love of hard rock came from Aldo Nova - I remember listening to the tapes over and over as a girl 

Fantasy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-0V2KkUVbM

Monkey On Your Back
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R76wIF148Dg&mode=related&search=


----------



## PhillyFA (May 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I saw Cinderella in concert back in the late 80s-they had Winger and another band called Bullet Boys on first. OMG- Kip Winger was the epitome of masculinity, he REALLY had a presence that I could feel, even from the audience. I still haven't forgotten it.
> 
> 
> I too had the misfortune of seeing Winger and the Bullet Boys in concert...both bands surely would like to forget their time in front of a Philly crowd. The Bullet Boys opened for Ozzy, and this was during a pay per view concert from Ozzy. They got booed off the fucking stage. They BLEW!
> ...


----------



## Donna (May 14, 2007)

For all the hair band fans....a little TUFF!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 14, 2007)

PhillyFA said:


> I too had the misfortune of seeing Winger and the Bullet Boys in concert...both bands surely would like to forget their time in front of a Philly crowd. The Bullet Boys opened for Ozzy, and this was during a pay per view concert from Ozzy. They got booed off the fucking stage. They BLEW!
> 
> And the same thing happened to Winger...they were opening for Deep Purple. Talk about a bunch of fucking poseurs to EVER hit the stage. They cut their set short that night. Of course, I really couldn't hear the songs they were doing, as the chants of "Kip SUCKS!" were so fucking loud! He had the balls to say before he left the stage "I thought Philly was a rock & roll crowd" Dickweed...we ARE...it's just YOU weren't playing any!!!



This might explain why Cinderella seemed so impressed by the enthusiasm of the crowd of my town. We were so used to country music/gospel acts that when someone like them came around, the civic center sold out quick!
They said they were DEFINITELY coming back - I'm assuming they had hit Philly before heading further south


----------



## jaxjaguar (May 15, 2007)

I'm finding this thread late, but here are some goodies to check out.

Down - Stone the Crow
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBLbrJxGtro

Slayer - Seasons in the Abyss
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFa9AYKCOfw

Tool - Stinkfist
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07pLGIgyfjw&mode=related&search=


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 15, 2007)

Alice Cooper: No More Mr. Nice Guy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZnhuOEUFXA


----------



## gunther (May 15, 2007)

Sea Hags - "Half The Way Valley"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fMvsJRga_8


----------



## Donna (May 16, 2007)

I heard these guys on the way home from work tonight...anyone remember HELIX?

And how about a little Pantera!


----------



## Wagimawr (May 16, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Alice Cooper


Good call.

Under My Wheels:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1g4NT0t9h4

I'm Eighteen:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=8bJfPU5A4xU

No More Mr. Nice Guy:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=YiuOvNMGRpo

oh, and death metal 
I Love The Dead:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-MM__7Im6k


----------



## HotBBWnKC (May 16, 2007)

Yay for METAL!! I love all types of music, but metal music (especially death metal) gave me somwehere to turn when I was different than everyone else in high school. So here are some of my fav songs I could find on youtube.

*Meshuggah* - New Millenium Cyanide Christ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5A0q63_gbo

*Deicide* - Dead By Dawn (The video is black, but the song is my favorite by this band so I had to at least include it for those interested in listening)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=et8PPnNjcKA

*Cephalic Carnage* - Dying Will Be The Death On Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_zEAs7_nPM

*Candiria* - Signs of Discontent
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQAr3J_H5Os

*S.O.D.* - Seasoning The Obese
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVeZE7_c_KQ

*Skinless* - From Sacrifice To Survival
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cupcD0gbAJg

*Lamb Of God* - 11th Hour
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HpBs_ri808

*Cannibal Corpse* - Hammer Smashed Face
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYgCBJP_3jU


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 12, 2007)

THREAD: RISE FROM YOUR GRAVE

Watain-Devil's Blood (Live in NYC)

Marduk-Steel Inferno

OMFG HIPSTER METAL I can't be the only person that's extremely disappointed in this crowd's lack of headbanging.

And just throwing this up because I really dig Peste Noire


----------



## Shosh (Oct 12, 2007)

I love Metal and hard rock amongst many other styles of music.

I love Metallica, Pantera,AC/DC, Slayer, Motorhead, Kiss, Deep Purple, Led Zeppelin, and a million others that are not coming to mind right now.

Metal chick here. But I also love Patsy Cline and Johnny Cash and soft stuff too.

Yeah for Hip Hop Fans, check out the Hilltop Hoods. They are an Australian Hip Hop outfit that are ace. They have their own MY Space page, which is worth a look.


----------



## Count Zero (Oct 12, 2007)

I remember my first exposure to metal was listening to my friend's tape of Maiden's "Number of the Beast" over and over in Grade 7. It was almost like an epiphany. The music's just gotten heavier and heavier since then. 

I'll add a few of my favorites to the pile: 

Amon Amarth - Fate Of Norns 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=zJF9yfuExCU 

Judas Priest - Electric Eye 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=rQ8mO5hY0b0 

Iron Maiden - Run To The Hills 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=u5Snehl2bAk 

Opeth - The Grand Conjuration 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=AY5LRReFYus 

Slayer - Raining Blood 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=CUDWLp1yIWw 

And just to show everyone that Canadians know how to headbang too: 

Strapping Young Lad - Love? 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=oZ_VBf38XUA 
(Watch this just to see Devin Townsend insult a crowd of metalheads with a hand puppet!) 

Voivod - The X-Stream 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=3OgLL00tT4Y


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 20, 2008)

Here it is, Jack 



Judas Priest- Diamonds and Rust 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIC7KQPDuDc


Judas Priest - Out in the Cold
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiNzJR96-IQ


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 20, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Here it is, Jack



Thank you! 

Early Lita- Out for Blood

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1FU6xVEWBQ


----------



## Mikaila (Mar 20, 2008)

Im in to all things metal too! My parents hated the fact I liked it and they seriously thought I was a devil worshipper for having Motley Crue's "Shout at the Devil" cassette. They said it was a phase... Im still doin it! 

I used to tell them.... if its too loud, you're too old! Even today records and posters adorn my walls... I've seen so many concerts, bands, etc. 

I think one of my favorites was a Type O Negative got dared into getting a neck bite and its now among my favorite memories of my concert going days.

Now I have a new saying: "Growing older is mandatory, Growing up is optional" heh


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 26, 2008)

Here's a kind of obscure one.

Zodiac Mindwarp and the Love Reaction- Prime Mover. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtnCcWOS7y8


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 27, 2008)

I love heavy metal and rock music and will be back with a whole list of bands and youtube links.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 9, 2008)

Gilby Clarke "Cure Me or Kill Me" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcboNoPcJyc&feature=related

Seether- Remedy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mZBCOZ1Qm4

Seether - Fake It
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j2DHUw8SZg&feature=related


----------



## Chimpi (May 11, 2008)

*Shrugs* Guess I'll add some more into the mix:

*Katatonia* - _July_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLEogbdozHc

I'm absolutely addicted to this song:
*Nightwish* - _The Poet And The Pendulum_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSaRVwXmdWc

*Stratovarius* - _Eagleheart_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2HhJkOsFus

*Avenged Sevenfold* - _Afterlife_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIRNdveLnJI

*Opeth* - _Porcelain Heart_ (new song from their new album, not yet released)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKx5zrb0Z_0

*Porcupine Tree* - _Shallow_ (not a heavy metal band, but they have some pretty heavy parts to a lot of their songs)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXEPCB0Efss

*Pain Of Salvation* - _Chapter I: III A Trace Of Blood_ :happy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzdXAsU2ADw

... and of course...
*Dream Theater* - _The Dark Eternal Night_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkF4JD2rO3Q

*EDIT:* Forgot to add this band. Can't wait to go see them on May 30th with *Dream Theater* and *Opeth* (and *Three*)!
*Between The Buried And Me* - _Alaska_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8ZMvjCiy_E


----------



## Friday (May 11, 2008)

OK, Donnalicious knows she got me hooked on Savatage. This is my favorite of theirs though even though it's from the period where Jon wasn't singing lead due to medical issues...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWCndiZfrTc&feature=related
YouTube - Savatage - Edge Of Thorns

I downloaded and played it at the joint last night. The biker chick at the end of the bar said 'Who the fuck is this?', but the only person in the place older than me (my friend C will be 54 in 2 months) said 'Who is this? I like it.'. :happy:

My favorite Ozzy/Sabbath has to be this (it used to drive my Dad nuts)...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfp9PRIxt-g&feature=related
YouTube - Iron Man Music Video!


----------



## Gingembre (May 11, 2008)

I'd just to give my friend's band, Malefice, a heads up: www.myspace.com/malefice. Their debut album got really good reviews but it's way too heavy for me. Some of you might like it though.


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 3, 2008)

HotBBWnKC said:


> Yay for METAL!! I love all types of music, but metal music (especially death metal) gave me somwehere to turn when I was different than everyone else in high school. So here are some of my fav songs I could find on youtube.
> 
> *Meshuggah* - New Millenium Cyanide Christ
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5A0q63_gbo
> ...



Let's be friends


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Iced Earth
Psyopus
*MESHUGGAH*
Slayer
Lamb Of God
Metal Church - Their first album kills me.
S.O.D.
In Flames
Cryptic Slaughter
Death Angel
Candiria
Mastodon
Nile


----------



## ataraxia (Jun 3, 2008)

Anybody into (recent) Therion? So weird, and so good.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Jun 3, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> *Pain Of Salvation* - _Chapter I: III A Trace Of Blood_ :happy:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzdXAsU2ADw



<3

The part of the song where Daniel screams "Too late we learn" is just one of the greatest vocal moments ever. I would love to hear him do it live. 

Anywho, I've been known to listen to a bit of Metal here and about, nothing too insane, Wintersun is about my threshold of enjoyment.

Diablo Swing Orchestra - Balrog Boogie

Pain of Salvation - In The Flesh

The Gathering - Strange Machines (Before they grew up, for lack of a better term, and began making the Trip Rock I love them for, they released some decent Metal material}

Epica - Chasing The Dragon(Great song about addiction)

Haggard - Awaking The Centuries

Wintersun - Sadness and Hate

Unexpect - Feasting Fools (Avant-Garde-tastic)

last but certainly not least!

Ayreon - Age of Shadows (This one happens to feature both Daniel Gildenlow (Pain of Salvation) and Anneke Van Giersbergen (Ex-The Gathering, Agua De Annique) who are my two all time favorite vocalists. So naturally this album was forged of pure <3 for me.)

SS delivers :bow:


----------



## ataraxia (Jun 3, 2008)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> <3
> The Gathering - Strange Machines (Before they grew up, for lack of a better term, and began making the Trip Rock I love them for, they released some decent Metal material}
> 
> Epica - Chasing The Dragon(Great song about addiction)



I'm one of those oddballs who likes all Gathering output - including the doom metal they produced for "Always" and whatever you might call "Almost a Dance". I think their best work was from "Mandylion", including "Strange Machines".

Also an Epica fan, although for some reason I can't get into After Forever, their "parent band".


----------



## IrishBard (Jun 4, 2008)

I am really up for any kind of metal. Most recently I've been getting back to my roots in ireland with Waylander
http://http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=hpPMmhmmMdk
and Alestorm
http://http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=W9VJeDi01cc
But I also like powermetal including dragonforce (yes i know herman li cheats!)
http://http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=nEeoCGzENso
and Nocturnal rites
http://http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=vRAEafppDp8
I also like the old fashioned Heavy metal Like judas priest
http://http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=iJg_YpYyVWY
and Iron maiden (saw them live!:smitten
http://http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=GyfIQ7s14wc
I also like other stuff, machine head
http://http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=zPFPRSZDXp0
SOil
http://http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ak_j0hb007Y
and System of a down
http://http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=K7yAO-QCSWA

Speaking of metal, and I'm suprised this wasn't on here, but 
Here's fat ed's guide to metal


----------



## fatlane (Jun 4, 2008)

Rainbow: Rising

Every track, start to finish.

Definately one of the best metal albums, ever.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 4, 2008)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> <3
> 
> The part of the song where Daniel screams "Too late we learn" is just one of the greatest vocal moments ever. I would love to hear him do it live.
> 
> Pain of Salvation - In The Flesh



That's the one song I'm dying to hear them perform live (_A Trace Of Blood_). Also, I just got myself a copy of The Perfect Element, Part I, and I had to stop once I heard _In The Flesh_. The second song of the story, and it had me in such chills I had to step away to absorb.
*bangs head*



Sweet_Serenade said:


> Ayreon - Age of Shadows (This one happens to feature both Daniel Gildenlow (Pain of Salvation) and Anneke Van Giersbergen (Ex-The Gathering, Agua De Annique) who are my two all time favorite vocalists. So naturally this album was forged of pure <3 for me.)



You want Daniel Gildenlow babies, don't you?  It's okay, I do too! Haha
Great song, too! Gotta love the Progressive head banging!


----------



## MattB (Jul 22, 2008)

...but I think I'll just post one....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wx-HfWKxgBw

I can't believe it's been over 20 years since I first heard this song, and I still have to crank it...every...single...time...


----------



## Donna (Jul 22, 2008)

Friday said:


> OK, Donnalicious knows she got me hooked on Savatage.



I introduced a lot of folks to Sav when I was on the air...if they hadn't been a local band I might never have known of them. 

And for anyone who likes a little opera with their metal, here are a couple by Nightwish:

Phantom of the Opera (Tuomas plays like a man possessed! sigh:blush
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VgLKXD-BoY&feature=related

and my all time favorite, Gethsemane/Gothic Santuary
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOYsSzrqiH4


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 11, 2009)

*BUMPITY BUMP BUMP BUMP*

I used to be a metal fan way back in the late 80s/early 90s. When I decided to get serious about my singing I gave it up. I was cleaning the other day and found an old "Stryper" cassette in a plastic bin. Just for laughs I decided to pop it in before tossing it out. Holy crap! What started as just an interesting experiment has lead to a complete reanimation of a part of myself I thought I'd killed off. After playing through a few more of my old cassettes I've been reactivated so to speak. Who knows how long it will last? So I searched on here to see if there was a metal thread. 

So I've been tooling around on youtube! I started off trying to see what my old friend Johnette Napolitano and other chick fronted bands are doing. Right now I've got a lot of interesting earworms wiggling around in my head: Concrete Blonde, Flyleaf, Evanescence, L'Ame Immortelle, Smashing Pumpkins, and Lacuna Coil so far. I don't know if these bands are old news, new news or what. I just know I'm very happy to be back right now. 

Flyleaf is doing a show here next Tuesday and I'm thinking of going.


----------



## MattB (Nov 12, 2009)

I mentioned this on the "What Are You Listening To" thread, but the new Slayer is amazing! Way better than Christ Illusion, but I have to say that the guitars are still being produced weaker than they should be...but I'm just being too picky...

Been listening to a lot of Opeth, depending on mood as usual, but also a whole lot of Warbringer lately. I love the old school-style thrash...makes me happy!  

I'm trying to break out of my habit of only going to the same stuff/bands I've listened to for over 20 years, so does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 12, 2009)

MattB said:


> I mentioned this on the "What Are You Listening To" thread, but the new Slayer is amazing! Way better than Christ Illusion, but I have to say that the guitars are still being produced weaker than they should be...but I'm just being too picky...
> 
> Been listening to a lot of Opeth, depending on mood as usual, but also a whole lot of Warbringer lately. I love the old school-style thrash...makes me happy!
> 
> I'm trying to break out of my habit of only going to the same stuff/bands I've listened to for over 20 years, so does anyone have any recommendations?



You're asking the wrong person but THANK YOU for reminding me of Opeth! :kiss2:


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 12, 2009)

Ooh,a metal thread... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PgFOsBlq-g Napalm Death - Narcoleptic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6FZBIZ0Xbs Possessed - Seven Churches

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OD7VZ6Ygn3g Ozzy Osbourne - Mr Crowley

Might post more later...this thread is awesome. :bow:

Edit: Oh,go on then-Metallicaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWGOEWdV13M Metallica - The Call Of Ktulu


----------



## MattB (Nov 12, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Ooh,a metal thread...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PgFOsBlq-g Napalm Death - Narcoleptic
> 
> ...



Couldn't rep you, but wanted to for Possessed!!!:bow:


----------



## Astarte (Nov 12, 2009)

Apocalyptica: Enter Sandman (live)

Nightwish: Nemo

Turisas: A Portage to the Unknown

Finnish metal :bow:


----------



## ataraxia (Nov 12, 2009)

Astarte said:


> Apocalyptica: Enter Sandman (live)
> 
> Nightwish: Nemo
> 
> ...



You shouldn't forget Amorphis and Sonata Arctica while you're listing!


----------



## Astarte (Nov 13, 2009)

ataraxia said:


> You shouldn't forget Amorphis and Sonata Arctica while you're listing!



Of course, but these were just the first few I thought of. I'll come back later to link some more.


----------



## MattB (Nov 13, 2009)

My 'band' will be finishing a 6-8-song EP (more likely 6 tracks) by 12/31/09.

As of right now it looks like if it's released at all it will be a DIY project, and I'm still contemplating just making the tracks available for free download on myspace. I do have an artist that will be working with me on some graphics/logo/cover, so I kind of want to do it right...My myspace page looks like a 12 year old made it, but it's all just temporary...

'Band' means me on vocals/guitar/bass and a drum program. I'm doing all the mixing and recording as well at my home studio I just set up. The track posted on my myspace page is a very rough demo version of a song I'm working on, and it's VERY quiet. Once I get a few tracks done to my liking I will add them to the page, but I've never worked with a lot of this gear so it's all trial and error so far. Link is below...

Enough self-promo...Sacrifice from Toronto just released a new LP, here's a classic clip from them...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZ_uQVTcvaU


----------



## MattB (Jan 18, 2010)

Had to bump the metal thread...

Listening a lot to the new Vader album, Necropolis...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nL_LUbr60CA

Also- really getting into Cradle of Filth, not 100% sold on the screechy vocals but overall digging the vibe...


----------



## ataraxia (Jan 18, 2010)

Forgot about this thread...

My most recent great discovery is Delain. I still haven't heard their first, "Lucidity", but "April Rain" is excellent.

Delain is one of those "musical projects" where a famous musician invites other musicians he respects to join him on a "side project". The community of origin here is that of Within Temptation, After Forever, and Epica.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 18, 2010)

Obituarys' "Cause Of Death" contains untold amounts of win. I like their latest album a lot,too. "Outside My Head" and "This Life" are two tracks that stand out for me.

Also,GWAR. 'nuff said. :bow:


----------



## protuberance (Jan 19, 2010)

Acid Witch - Worship The Worm
Zombie Ritual - Zom-Beer
Horrific - Metal Cemetary
Decrepitaph - Possessed By Blasphemy
Impetigo - Breakfast At The Manchester Morgue
Cauldron - Torture's Too Kind


----------



## MattB (Jan 20, 2010)

Adamantoise said:


> Obituarys' "Cause Of Death" contains untold amounts of win. I like their latest album a lot,too. "Outside My Head" and "This Life" are two tracks that stand out for me.
> 
> Also,GWAR. 'nuff said. :bow:



Agreed on the Obituary!! Cause of Death is epic!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2010)

I listened to these remakes of the originals ... and I thought of this thread.

Nonpoint - In The Air Tonight (Phil Collins)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihYwcaxEEUk

Seether - Careless Whisper (WHAM/George Michael)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7imqO-OBVk



not sure if these have already been shared or not.


----------



## Gspoon (Jan 23, 2010)

Got some new bands to listen to

The Devin Townsend Project
Opeth
Kingdom of Sorrow
Alestorm
At the Gates
All Shall Perish
The Absence

Now, I have heard of all these bands before... I just have them on my Ipod now... my Ipod is mostly metal anyhow, only 3 bands are not metal and that is because I can't have metal going all the time if I am on a date


----------



## Elfcat (Jan 28, 2010)

Here's a radio link. One of our local high schools has a hard rock station, KVHS (Clayton Valley High School), THE EDGE.

http://www.kvhs.com


----------



## MattB (Jan 28, 2010)

Time to get a wee bit heavier...good ol' Cannibal Corpse! I think their early stuff qualifies as 'oldies' music now...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5Hv0tsvpyU

Just for fun...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LQSoMakoIU


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 5, 2010)

Is anybody into doom metal here?  I really like this band called Colosseum,and I just wondered if anyone's heard of them,what do you think e.t.c....


----------



## protuberance (Feb 12, 2010)

Adamantoise said:


> Is anybody into doom metal here?  I really like this band called Colosseum,and I just wondered if anyone's heard of them,what do you think e.t.c....



I was watching this while reading your post.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 12, 2010)

I never really strayed too far from Punk and Hard Rock at most... but I always had an appreciation for ass kicking guitar, especially from girl bands.

Here's a band I mentioned in the Punk thread that for the most part played Metal.


Girlschool

Girl School - "C'Mon Let's Go"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPRl2nBf-8k

Girl School - "Yeah Right"
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=7YJ7FWLE3pU

Race With The Devil
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbnalCFx-dc

Hit & Run
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=7YJ7FWLE3pU

Emergency
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbR2eczApEI

Play Dirty
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cg_ar-p-Nrw

Come On Up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQAn1AWTApQ

Fox On The Run
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-G-hApnb7s

Running for Cover
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_sYxQZzMeQ

Don't Call It Love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pyxof0bICU

We Came
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EW5jR34DRgA


Girlschool doing some TRex
20th Century Boy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHHioj3I93M


Girlschool & Motorhead

Please Don't Touch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keO6yo253XY

Bomber
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4KcdwrcwfE


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 12, 2010)

Post facto addition of Girlschool...


All Day All Night & C'mon Let's Go (with a brief interview)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Osv5L8BQyvc&NR=1


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok... last addition.

I was looking for this song the other night but didn't find it. This is my favorite *Girlschool* song. Apparently it was used in the remake of the movie Grindhouse...


"Watch Your Step" (Grindhouse clip)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQHTtNppKSo

Here is another song from an album of theirs I have:

"Kick It Down"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQ9jhpcV6AA


----------



## MattB (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh Sepultura! It's just not the same anymore...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtTUzaHly8o

I was luck enough to catch them on the Roots tour when Max was still in the band. They had the tribal drums going and everything. They played twice as fast live too...Great memory!:bow:

Edit: Case in point for playing faster live...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLYTKzvP5w8


----------



## MattB (Oct 3, 2011)

I just can't take the lack of metal here anymore, so I'm bumping this thread! 

So what is everyone listening to now? I'm still all over the map, but I'm focusing more on black metal lately...here's a few tunes that are rocking my world...

(Best. Song. Ever.:bow *Abigail Williams*- "The Departure"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hEgh8AWETA

*Gorgoroth*- "Prosperity and Beauty" (Not for the faint of heart, be forewarned...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT2ezAH3tmc

*Hail Of Bullets*- "Warsaw Rising"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dTduyf7Sm8

As for me, the "band" released a full-length CD last year and I hope to have a new EP released soon, followed by another full-length by early 2012. (Already know it will be late... )


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm listening to pretty much the same stuff I was a few months back-80's thrash bands on youtube. I will try and pick up a few of these albums as soon as they become available. A few favourites of mine:

Morbid Saint - 'Scars'
Cancer - 'To the Gory End'
Accept - 'Fast as a Shark'
Abiotx - 'Straight to Hell'
Massacre - 'Succubus'
Venom - 'In League With Satan'
Indestroy - 'The Gate'

I'm glad this thread got bumped-I had almost forgotten it. :bow:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm currently enjoying Staind's new cd. It took me a bit by surprise, initially, but it's definitely growing on me. They've gone back to their roots, and then some..so I think those who liked them back in their Dysfunction/Break The Cycle days, but got lost with the next two releases for being softies, will enjoy the listen.

Here's a few tracks:

Eyes Wide Open: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUtvaEvZ5qU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Paper Wings: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeZPm4amQE4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

And you may get a kick out of this one, featuring..wait for itttt...Snoop Dogg! haha 
Wannabe: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AzoZAESjWs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## MattB (Oct 3, 2011)

Like a vampire arising from decades of the immortal sleep of the ancients, so shall the metal thread be reborn...mwahahahahahahahahahahahah!!!!

Slayer- Reborn

Cradle of Filth- Funeral In Carpathia

Immortal- Call Of The Wintermoon


----------

